# Can hedgies get fleas



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

Can hedgies get fleas?my dog has fleas and I'm scared my nobu could get bite or get sick by one.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I was wondering this too. We were recently visiting my In-laws and their cat had fleas. I was so nervous about bringing fleas back with us to our cat and hedgehog but I'm not sure hedgehogs can get them. If he did I would imagine it would be just like mites, a few doses of revolution to clear them up. It would be a good idea though to give your dog a thorough bath with flea shampoo and vacuum/wash any carpeting, bedding or other fabric your dog has had contact with. Also I would personally be cautious and keep the dog and hedgehog in separate rooms until you're sure the fleas have cleared up.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, as far as I know, hedgehogs can get fleas from other animals. Definitely get your dog and anyplace he's been in the house treated ASAP and try to keep him away from your hedgehog in the meantime.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes they can.
My dog has them as well... or should I say, my dog has a flea, my hedgehogs are fine, and my ankles are being attacked. :|


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I hate fleas! When we moved into this house back in March we were appalled to discover that the house had a major flea infestation! I did not even have any pets at the time but the people before had a dog and a cat and apparently they had serious fleas! I swear it took me almost 2 months to get rid of the darn things. I finally used this product made from Cedar oil that seemed to do the trick. It was called Wondercide. Geez, so after that I worried if the previous animals had been running around in the yard if there would still be fleas out there and if Daisy would get them. I finally got up the nerve to let her play outside. I figured if she got fleas I would treat them with Revolution, but thank goodness she never did.
but to answer the question, yes, I think they can get fleas.... :|


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

the dog lives at my boyfriends house im just going to be super careful and change my clothes everytime i come home and bond with him just in case there one on my clothes im even going as far as wear clothes that stay at his house and changing before i leave but thank you for the information its much appreciated


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

If you're going to change your clothes, change them at your house and not his.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

yea i still change again before i do any thing with him . i checked him over last night and i haven't seen anything it a bet hard to tell by itching because he is quilling but his a reverse pinto and has mostly white quills so spoting them if there was any would be easy


----------

